

Harvard vs. Stanford: Which builds a better entrepreneur? - cwan
http://money.cnn.com/2010/10/12/pf/jobs/harvard_stanford_entrepreneurs.fortune/index.htm

======
flacon
Having a Berkeley degree, I doubt either of those schools actually "build a
better" entrepreneur. Rather they just attract really smart, competitive,
driven people that typify the ilk required to run a successful startup. The
networking factor doesn't hurt I guess.....

